# Size description



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

What do the numbers mean such as:
2-6-4
2-8-2
4-6-0
4-4-0
Etc
Etc

I was going to try a search but the amount of results would probably be overwelming


----------



## lrbusjockey (Jan 20, 2014)

Ok, I'm assuming this is not a joke...lol. The numbers indicate the wheel arrangement on a steam loco. IE: a 2-6-4 would indicate a single axle lead truck, a 3 axle main drive and a double axle rear truck.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

lrbusjockey said:


> Ok, I'm assuming this is not a joke...lol. The numbers indicate the wheel arrangement on a steam loco. IE: a 2-6-4 would indicate a single axle lead truck, a 3 axle main drive and a double axle rear truck.


No its not a joke, i had no idea which is why i asked.

Thank you


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

A 4-6-2 is AKA Pacific Class, 4-4-0 AKA American Type. 2-8-4 AKA Berkshire type. 4-8-2 AKA Mountain type. 4-8-4 Northern type (GS for the SP or FEF for the UP) 

Check this out:
http://www.steamlocomotive.com/misc/wheels.php


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> A 4-6-2 is AKA Pacific Class, 4-4-0 AKA American Type. 2-8-4 AKA Berkshire type. 4-8-2 AKA Mountain type. 4-8-4 Northern type (GS for the SP or FEF for the UP)
> 
> Check this out:
> http://www.steamlocomotive.com/misc/wheels.php


Wow and i mean wow. Now that really explains it.
Thank you so much


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Steam use the Whyte notation.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whyte_notation

Diesels and electrics use the AAR wheel arrangement.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAR_wheel_arrangement


----------

